# Kaufberatung Notebook um 800 Euro



## Alex Duschek (19. Mai 2010)

Heyho,

hab am letzten Wochenende meinen Laptop runtergeworfen und jetzt such ich mal vorsichtshalber nach Alternativen, weil bei dem Gerät häufen sich merkwürdige Dinge und die Festplatte ist definitiv schon hin ...

Also paar Facts für euch 

*Priorität*
- Preis um 800 Euro
- Größe maximal 14 Zoll!
- Gewicht maximal 2,5 kg!
- schicke Optik!
- Akkulaufzeit mindestens 3 Stunden
- Grafikkarte, die 1080p Filme ruckelfrei darstellen kann
- SSD Festplatte ab 80 GB (wäre klasse, aber wenns nix gibt, egal)
- Möglichst gute Gewährleistung (24 Monate Minimum, Collect&Return wäre spitze)

*Schmankerl*
- eSATA
- USB 3.0
- 802.11n WLAN
- Fingerabdruckleser
- Webcam und Mikro integriert

Software nicht erforderlich, unter 2GB RAM findet man ja eh nix mehr, Bluetooth und WLAN haben eh so gut wie alle, Prozessor- und Grakahersteller bin ich offen. Ich will was kompaktes, kleineres für die Uni und für unterwegs. Speicherplatz ist genügend vorhanden, deswegen darf die Platte klein sein 

Beispiel: Samsung X420 Aura
Prozessor bisschen schneller, dann sieht das schon ganz gut aus 

Danke schon mal für alle, die posten!


----------

